

Notebooks about everything - antman
http://vserver1.cscs.lsa.umich.edu/~crshalizi/notabene/

======
spydum
most amusing to me is the change in quantity over time. There is a sizeable
gap of notebook authoring from 1998 until 2003. Being curious, I had to wonder
why. I looked up this fellows CV. Sure enough: this was his time spent getting
a PHD @ UW-Madison, then post-doc stuff I suppose.

Not sure why, but I enjoy seeing peoples personal lives show up in funny ways
like this. Maybe it makes me feel more normal. My own periphery output has
drastically shrunk due to life, and always wondered if it was detectable to
the outside world.

